# Wicked Awesome East Coast Pow Wow



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Shooting for May of 2010. BBQ, sound competition, SQ seminar and more. This thread will be used to hash out the details and plan for:

-Raising funds (raffles?)
-Determining Location
-Coordinating responsibilities 
-Sponsors
-Getting a head count for planned attendance
-etc

Dave, lets see what we can come up with. With this much advance time I think we can pull off a really good East Coast meet.


-Steve


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Shooting for May of 2010. BBQ, sound competition, SQ seminar and more. This thread will be used to hash out the details and plan for:
> 
> -Raising funds (raffles?)
> -Determining Location
> ...


That's a great idea, Steve. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I dont mind doing the grilling too. We'll just have to make sure we have some pits or bring some grills. BBQ ftw !


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

OldSchoolNewbie said:


> That's a great idea, Steve. Thanks for putting this together.


This will be a group effort for sure. Lots of props to Dave Edwards for stepping up to help organize this event. 

Should be a blast


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I will see what I can do to make this one of, if not the biggest, get togethers.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

David_Edwards said:


> I will see what I can do to make this one of, if not the biggest, get togethers.


Don't make it too big. Subscribed.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

hmmm keeping secrets I see.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

ramos said:


> hmmm keeping secrets I see.


Secrets? We has no secrets :mean:


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

the idea was hatched early today...I was gonna tell ya!!! lol


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah yeah that's what they all say


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

HONEST!! lol


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

captainobvious said:


> Secrets? We has no secrets :mean:


Dave treats me like a mushroom. Leaves me in the dark, and feeds me a bunch of chit


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

lol...and baked pizza!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm down, I hope... Subscribed..!!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Good stuff Aaron. I might actually get a chance to listen to your system


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

that's my goal... I can't keep it ALLLLL to myself.. lol..


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Subscribing.................now


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Has a location been selected yet? 

May is good. It will give me a chance to install my stuff instead of having a bunch of speakers lying on the floor. :laugh:


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

Weightless said:


> Has a location been selected yet?
> 
> May is good. It will give me a chance to install my stuff instead of having a bunch of speakers lying on the floor. :laugh:


What's been discussed so far in the shoutbox is nothern Virginia just
west of Washington DC - one of the villes, hell if I remember.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Weightless said:


> Has a location been selected yet?
> 
> May is good. It will give me a chance to install my stuff instead of having a bunch of speakers lying on the floor. :laugh:


The location we are currently targeting is Harrisonburg VA. This should allow a bunch of the east coasters to get to the event with a manageable drive.

3Hours from Baltimore, MD
4 Hours 45mins from Philadelphia, PA
6hours form New York, NY
4 Hours from Wilmington, DE
4.5 Hours from Raleigh, NC
2.5 Hours from Washington, DC
7.5 Hours from Cincinnati, OH

Also, I'll try to make arrangements for discounts at a hotel nearby if we have enough people who want to take the drive and stay the night without having to make the long trek home late that evening.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

And 11.5hrs from central Mi.... lol... 

I know, can't please everyone... VA is fun to drive anyway... who knows, by then I might be in SC or TN working... lol...


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> The location we are currently targeting is Harrisonburg VA. This should allow a bunch of the east coasters to get to the event with a manageable drive.
> 
> 3Hours from Baltimore, MD
> 4 Hours 45mins from Philadelphia, PA
> ...


Oh, and aboot....15 minutes from David's house :laugh:


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I vote further north...like massachusetts. jk. But I don't think I will make it to VA.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

2010 eh..
Maybe I could make it up to see my old buddy Dave,
Its only a 29hr drive from Durango,Co
So how much to sponcer it?
Whats the Officeine Name for the Event going to be called?
Axxis Audio's East Coast Sound-Off Extravaganza?..lol
Love You..


David_Edwards said:


> I will see what I can do to make this one of, if not the biggest, get togethers.





captainobvious said:


> The location we are currently targeting is Harrisonburg VA. This should allow a bunch of the east coasters to get to the event with a manageable drive.
> 
> 3Hours from Baltimore, MD
> 4 Hours 45mins from Philadelphia, PA
> ...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

OldSchoolNewbie said:


> Oh, and aboot....15 minutes from David's house :laugh:


LOL

That son of a ...


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Sweet! That's only about 1-1:20 up route 15.

Now I really have to get my system done.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

OldSchoolNewbie said:


> Oh, and aboot....15 minutes from David's house :laugh:





captainobvious said:


> LOL
> 
> That son of a ...



Add at least 2 hours to that 15 minutes. it's 2 -2 1/2 hours from my house and Dave is 30 minutes the other way


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I was liking the idea of Cleavland OH :beerchug:


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> And 11.5hrs from central Mi.... lol...
> 
> I know, can't please everyone... VA is fun to drive anyway... who knows, by then I might be in SC or TN working... lol...


My grandparents live in Harrisonburg........11.5 hours, no way.

From your place, try 13, and probably 14 if you stop more than once. 

The JMU campus is nice, but not much else to do around there.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Foglght said:


> My grandparents live in Harrisonburg........11.5 hours, no way.
> 
> From your place, try 13, and probably 14 if you stop more than once.
> 
> The JMU campus is nice, but not much else to do around there.


I mapped it, but it didn't take into account anything, i'm sure... lol..

I wouldn't want to take anything away from the southerners, but they get EVERYTHING... hell, I have to drive 40mi to the closest audio shop i'd actually buy anything from... lol.. 

Heck, it's typically 2hrs+ just to meet some DIYMA guys and hang out... 

Feel sorry for me now.. lol..


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Wow, I totally read that wrong. I thought it said Harrisburg, PA. 

Harrisonburg, VA is a little bit further away, but doable.

DOH!!!!


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I mapped it, but it didn't take into account anything, i'm sure... lol..
> 
> I wouldn't want to take anything away from the southerners, but they get EVERYTHING... hell, I have to drive 40mi to the closest audio shop i'd actually buy anything from... lol..
> 
> ...


Caravan would make things much easier.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Foglght said:


> Caravan would make things much easier.


A caravan down would be fun. Maybe a couple of predefined destinations along the path where more people join up with the group to continue the journey.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Subscribed! I have no idea where I'll be May of 2010 but if I'm around I'm there!


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I am thinking a 3xMECA show and IASCA show so it is worth points to those that need them. Scott Buwalda also stated that he could hold a Sound Quality Summit there if any interest. a Best of the Best round will be in place also....with plaques and custom trophies....still working on this guys...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

never competed, but would like to see where my car would place.. lol.. If it would place.. 

Over winter, i'm doing 8's and horns so it should be interesting..


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> A caravan down would be fun. Maybe a couple of predefined destinations along the path where more people join up with the group to continue the journey.


oh no, now I have to start saving. This sounds like its going to get expensive.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> never competed, but would like to see where my car would place.. lol.. If it would place..
> 
> Over winter, i'm doing 8's and horns so it should be interesting..



Aaron, fwiw I've never competed either. I'll be a rookie for this event though. Should be fun


----------



## ehiunno (Feb 26, 2008)

this is sweet, I am like 45 minutes from harrisonburg when I am at school . Subscribed now to see what develops.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

ehiunno said:


> this is sweet, I am like 45 minutes from harrisonburg when I am at school . Subscribed now to see what develops.


Where do you go to school?


----------



## ehiunno (Feb 26, 2008)

Weightless, YGPM. I'm starting to trust DIYMA less these days even though it should be really obvious.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Hmmm. I think this may be enough notice to make a trip.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Hmmm. I think this may be enough notice to make a trip.


That would be awesome, I would love to meet the great Don  Would also like to listen to your car that I have seen pictures of, as well as seeing it in person


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Would be great to see both of you. I'd also love to get a few minutes of seat time in your ride. Looks like a killer system.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

bump...


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like a fun event and the drive would be a around 5.5-6 hours for me but whatever right I wouldn't miss an oportunity to attend a SQSummit. This could be good


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Subscribed, not that far of a drive for me. It would be nice to meet, and get advice from people who've got SQ experience.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

7 hours to dc, i'm down!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wont be able to. ill be on deployment in the middle east. 

hope you all have fun.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

did I miss something else about this G2G?


----------

